# Santoku



## NYWoodturner (Aug 11, 2014)

I've been experimenting with Japanese knives of late. Santokus and chefs knives. This is the final shape I came up with. 12" overall length. The blade is 7 1/4. The steel is 52100. The wood is Turkish Walnut (from Onur @Turkish walnut purchased here) stabilized by me. I have two chef's knives I will heat treat and finish when I return from this business trip. C&C always welcome.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 11, 2014)

Impressive! Your knives just keep looking great! Always a pleasure seeing your work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice knife and handle Scott. I have 2 Japanese chef knifes. Thin strong and WOW can you get them sharp.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow! Just beautiful, If I ever get around to making a knife, a Chef's knife is at the top of my list.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2014)

A beauty Scott. In a perfect world we could all go back in time and learn from the Japanese masters. For a displaced Bluegrasser that was enticed to New York, you have managed to learn knife making very well. And you're just getting started.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Aug 11, 2014)

Scott - that knife is perfect in every way. I've been wanting to replace my large, overly thick chef's knife with a longer version of my wife's. She's got a low end santoku, which is awesome to cut with, but it's a little short for my use. The knife you posted here is exactly what I've been wanting! If I ever come up with some trade worthy material or the money to buy one outright, I just might have to commission you to make me one!

Seriously - that knife is PERFECT! Fantastic work, Scott. I always enjoy seeing your work - whether it's a turned item or a knife. You definitely are a craftsman who takes pride in his work and won't settle for anything less than excellence - the finished pieces you've posted give testimony to that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2014)

Sprung said:


> ...I've been wanting to replace my large, overly thick chef's knife with a longer version of my wife's. She's got a low end santoku, which is awesome to cut with, but it's a little short for my use. .....




Why don't you work a deal with your wife first, then Scott might want to spend endless hours making one for you to replace hers with. If you ever get the money to afford all the wood you wish for, in every thread, to maybe trade with Scott for his expertise . . . . . to trade with your wife's knife . . . . . .


----------



## Sprung (Aug 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Why don't you work a deal with your wife first, then Scott might want to spend endless hours making one for you to replace hers with. If you ever get the money to afford all the wood you wish for, in every thread, to maybe trade with Scott for his expertise . . . . . to trade with your wife's knife . . . . . .



Yeah, except my wife likes her knife - she likes working with a shorter knife. There would be no convincing her that it needs to be replaced! Unfortunately I've got a champagne taste, but a beer budget... (In the last week or so I've had a bunch of time to think and reflect - a lot of windshield time - and I've determined one of the things I need to work on is trying to be more content with what I have, rather than wanting what I don't have, and realizing that sometimes the things I want can - and will have to - wait until it's the right time to get them, and even then realize that what I want might not ever come.)


----------



## SENC (Aug 11, 2014)

Stunning, Scott. Your knife-making skills have gone from 0-60 in no time flat! I don't even think you had to shift gears, just, boom, you came out of the gate making great stuff... but this one definitely takes the cake! I'm scared to think of what you might produce next year this time!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 11, 2014)

Man Scott, That is very nice and 52100 is my favorite, non stainless, steel. It will hold an edge a long time. I'm working on one with a curly walnut handle right now and I hope my finish come out as good as yours did. I like!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 11, 2014)

Well Scott. There isn't much more for me to say. You have done another high standard project as always. Keep them coming.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful work! We've got a couple santokus, and they're my favorites for prep work. Your blade had a little more curvature at the tip than ours, but I can see that as a plus for much of what I do with a knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 11, 2014)

Scott
Great knife! I know I am hardly one to speak but the photos detract from the knife by being so green. Please do not be offended but your knives are so beautiful the green blade just takes away from them.
I couldn't even make a handle that nice so please accept this as just C&C from someone who doesn't know his behind from his elbow.
John

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 11, 2014)

Very pretty knife Scott and im sure very sharp and useful too ! The walnut definitely sets it off too, nicely done !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 11, 2014)

Scott,
Love that knife. I have to admit that when I first opened the page and not knowing about Japanese knives-I thought why is it a splotchy green? Some kind of mix or finish to the steel? It wasn't until the 4th photo that I realized that is was the reflection from the trees off of the mirror finish on the blade!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 11, 2014)

Very nice Scott. Anyone would be happy to own and operate that piece of cutlery.

The quality of the knife makers on this site is impressive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Aug 12, 2014)

Awesome knife, Scott. I love your "green" finish on steel. I know its time consuming to make good mirror polish.  + hats off smiley.
Finish on the wood is also awesome. 
You are getting better in knife making. I think its time to start selling / trading.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Turkish walnut (Aug 19, 2014)

Great work!!!
Great knife!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 19, 2014)

Awesome work as usual Scott, your addicted to the knife making thing. You get better with each one if that's possible. Is your lathe feeling neglected yet?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 19, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Awesome work as usual Scott, your addicted to the knife making thing. You get better with each one if that's possible. Is your lathe feeling neglected yet?



LOL - Yes it is. There have been some pretty damned good turnings posted of late here that are inspiring me back to the lathe. I've got some traction on the learning curve of knife making though that keeps me pretty engaged. Its hard to walk away from a challenge. I have a Japanese chefs knife heat treated that will revisit the grinder tomorrow. I have turning projects galore but just can't put this down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 19, 2014)

Scott, as long as you are enjoying it and having fun that's what it's all about. I myself have to do different things or I get bored.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 19, 2014)

You better watch it Scott, knife making is much more addictive than wood working!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

